# How to deal with fungus aftermath?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what said fungus was, but it killed my betta, and possibly is affecting my guppy that's in the same tank, although the guppy looks MUCH better than the betta did, and the only the color seems to be a bit off, the guppy's behavior seems normal. I was wondering how long this might be a problem in the tank, since the guppy is the only fish left, and I also have a shrimp and a few snails in the tank as well. I will probably be getting another betta at some point, but I don't want to get one while there's still a chance it could be affected by the fungus. 
here's a picture of the fungus, if it helps at all (btw, the spots are bubbles, not ick):


----------



## KevinMcG (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having a problem. I came across this one which describe all types of fish diseases:

Aquatics Online UK - Fish Diseases Guide

Scroll down a bit where it says 'Fungus' - it suggest anti-fungus treatment such as Interpet's Anti Fungus and Bacteria No.8, but do check first if it is safe for snail and shrimp in your tank as well.

If in any doubt speak to a member of staff at a specialist aquatic shop for advice (I've found them to be more knowledgeable about fish diseases than chain pet shops)

Hope this helps


----------

